# I'm off on a day hack.



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nobody else to really tell as nobody I know is interested in horses. 
But I have booked a day out in Wales hacking in the hills. Can't wait, i'm so excited. Been about 3 years since I rode, so I can't wait to get back in the saddle. Going to be so much fun.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I hope you are not too stiff and sore at the end of the day. Sounds fun.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol a bruised bum and thighs will be worth it. 
I hope the weather is decent too. I've already got my jods and hat ready haha.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

im jealous!! have a great time


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

me too, i havent been on a horse for about 10 yrs- and that was in a circus workshop i d love to be going on a hack in wales
have a wonder filled day ,and just remember one word - radox


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks. 

It was last Sunday I went. Loved it, was great especially one I'd relaxed more.

5 hours in the saddle, miles spent trotting...my a$$ is still hurting a week later lmao. My whole body felt like I'd been run over, you forget how many muscles exist in your body till you get on a horse. 

I want to go again!


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

any pics, what was the horse like which you rode, glad you had an amazing time. Im lucky enough to own my own pony now and took him on his holidays to Yorkshire recently, being in the hills on a horse, theres no feeling like it


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks 

I had a lovely cob, he was pretty much a dope on a rope as they say, but as i'd explained how nervous I was and about my previous accident, they have me a suitable horse. But I did lot's of trotting and just had a good time, and felt loads better that I had done it, and my nerves had gone.

Here's me all ready to be given my horse lol.


Here he is, Winston. 


And enjoying the hack.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks lovely and Winston obviously took good care of you. Glad you had such a great day. I have lessons each week but haven't been on a hack for ages.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm thinking of having lessons too, I miss riding.


----------

